# Best Ranger Competition, family style



## medicchick (Apr 18, 2007)

No way can the son fall out...lol


Father, son team up for Ranger competition

By Gina Cavallaro - Staff writer
Posted : Tuesday Apr 17, 2007 10:44:09 EDT

As competitors ramp up for this weekend’s Best Ranger Competition, one two-man team has already made history.

Command Sgt. Maj. Doug Greenway and his son, Staff Sgt. Brandon Greenway, are the first father-son team known to sign up for the brutally demanding competition. They are each first-time competitors.

Father and son began training in December for the events that begin 6 a.m. Friday at Fort Benning, Ga.

“We’ve been doing lots of road marching and stuff like running, the obstacle course, hands-on events, weapons, land navigation,” the younger Greenway said.

“He’s been giving me tips on running, he’s a big runner, and I’ve been helping him with some of the weapons stuff because he hasn’t done much of that since he’s been sergeant major,” Brandon Greenway said.

The event, he said, is something his father has wanted to do together for some time, “but the timing was always off because I kept deploying,” Brandon Greenway said. “I feel it’s exciting. It’s like a landmark.”

It’s more than a landmark for his father, who at 47 will become the oldest competitor in the 24-year history of the competition.

“I feel as good or even stronger than when I came into the Army. I don’t heal as fast but, other than that, I’m ready,” said Doug Greenway.

The elder Greenway is command sergeant major for the Infantry Schools and is retiring May 4 after 28 years on active duty, 20 of which were spent in 75th Ranger Regiment.

Brandon Greenway joined the Army 4 1/2 years ago and has deployed twice to Iraq and once to Afghanistan with 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.

Doug Greenway recalled how he watched his son leave high school, where he was in Junior Reserve Officer Training Corps, join the Army, go to Airborne School and then succeed in the Regimental Indoctrination Program and Ranger School.

“I got to pin the Ranger scroll on his left arm, I pinned on his Ranger tab after Ranger School and I got to see him come back three times from doing his duty to his country,” Doug Greenway said. “This [competition] is the pinnacle of what I could ever do with him.”

The 60-hour, no-sleep endurance competition is so tough that typically after the first night, during which there is a road march of 24 miles or more, less than half the two-man teams remain standing.

The road march, in Brandon Greenway’s estimation, is a potential weak point for the father-son team.

“It’s just a hard event to do. I think the rest of the events we can pull each other through,” he said. “We’ve always done things together.”

*The older Greenway is confident he and his son will pull through to the end, he said, predicting “maybe I’ll have to carry his ruck at some point.”*

“We’re not in this to win. We’re just out to have a good time, shoot some bullets, jump out of an airplane and cross the finish line with our rifles held high,” Doug Greenway said with a hearty laugh.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/04/army_fatherson_ranger_070416w/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cool.  When does the competition end?  It will be interesting to see if they win it!:)


----------



## gryfen (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if it's being covered on TV again?


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope it will be.

Good luck to the Father/Son team!


----------



## medicchick (Apr 18, 2007)

It should be on TV at some point, it's April 20-23 (this weekend).


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 18, 2007)

> The older Greenway is confident he and his son will pull through to the end, he said, predicting “maybe I’ll have to carry his ruck at some point.”



LMAO

I always got a charge out of being 3/4 of the way through the 2 mile run event, and passing guys 10 years younger, huffing and puffing, who were just a little beyond the quarter mile marker. If I really wanted to rub it in, I'd make a show out sucking wind and suffering a heart attack. 

I saw the Best Ranger competition a few years back on Discovery, that is one brutal contest. 

Anybody on the board ever participated?


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome, good for them!

Ive only seen it once on TV, there were a couple of blokes from Delta IIRC, thing that amazed me about them is they got back from a combat deployment a day or two earlier and had zero training for the event, they lead for the first two days IIRC and finished about 5th, incredible.

Very Very tough competion, my hat is off to anyone who starts it.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like another good competition.  I really enjoy the ones I've seen on TV.

Those two are already winners...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 18, 2007)

One of my favorite parts of the contest is when the participants arrive at a station about halfway through the event, and are presented with a box full of several disassembled weapons, all mixed together, and their task is to reassemble them all within a certain time limit, with a successful function check of each weapon at the end.

I'm pretty sure that one event has knocked more than a few otherwise competetive teams out of the contest. It's a test of the mental as well as physical, which really adds another dimension, I think.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 18, 2007)

Talk about motivation!!

If there's one person you can't quit in front of, it's got to be your father (or son).


----------



## gryfen (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't they mix up some of the events year to year too....

Which year was it that they had a hatchet throw? I heard somewhere (can't remember) that some of the events are kept secret untill day of. Is that true?


....sure beats the hell out of watching 'survivor'


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 18, 2007)

Kind of takes the the father/son three legged foot race at the company picnic to a whole other level.



gryfen said:


> Which year was it that they had a hatchet throw?



I think that was the first year it was televised, 2002 if I'm not mistaken. I'm not saying the that the participants got a warning order about that task (like knowing about an EDRE or H&W inspection beforehand), but those guys looked like they all had gotten in some practice throwing those hatchets.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 18, 2007)

Their are always the Core Events, But they do change it up.
Every Task/event is not that Bad, but when you do it Back to Back, little or no sleep, its a Mother (no I have not done it, but helped with training a few).

I like the Land nav now where they wear GPS so you can see their Route.

All in all Very Good Stuff, and that Prusik Climb is a Mo Foe!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking around on their site I found this schedule:

Best Ranger Competition events are not published until the day before the competition starts. However, traditionally the following have been standard events.

_Friday, April 20th
Competition begins at RTB HQ (0600)
Traditional Events
PT Test
Spot Jump
Marksmanship
Begin Footmarch

Contributor IceBreaker - (1800 at Host Hotel) 

Saturday, April 21st
Traditional Events
End Footmarch
Night Ranger Stakes (skill events)
Day Ranger Stakes - Todd Field (skill events)
Prusik Climb - Todd Field
Begin Land Navigation

Contributor Social - (1800 at RTB Hall of Fame)

Sunday, April 22nd
Traditional Events
End Land Navigation
Water Confidence Test
Helo Cast
Darby Queen Obstacle Course

Super Supper - (1500 post competition)_


----------



## gryfen (Apr 19, 2007)

"traditional events"

:)) Ohhhh boy!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 19, 2007)

gryfen said:


> "traditional events"
> 
> :)) Ohhhh boy!



No competition would be complete without a simulation of a night down on River St., at least for all the competitors from Hunter.  :eek:

The blindfolded taste test of frozen daquaris from Wet Willies, lol.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2007)

I contacted a few site about the BRC airing on TV.  I've only gotten one reply so far.

bestrangercompetition.com wrote:

Ma'am...I believe that we have a production crew onsite that will be doing a one hour documentary for the Discovery Channel, but that looks like all we will have.  The air date will probably be in the July/August timeframe.

-----------
Schedule:
https://www.infantry.army.mil/bestrangercompetition/content/schedule.htm


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2007)

WTF is the military channel doing? sitting on their asses?!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 20, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> WTF is the military channel doing? sitting on their asses?!


 

reruns of pearl harbor


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> WTF is the military channel doing? sitting on their asses?!



Discovery is the parent organization for the Military Channel. 

One in the same.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the military channel, always there for us 


LOL! :doh:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 20, 2007)

Centermass said:


> Discovery is the parent organization for the Military Channel.
> 
> One in the same.



I remember when _Discovery Channel_ first was getting a foothold on cable, it mostly showed episodes of _Wings_ over and over. A great program, BTW.

I took to calling _Discovery_ the _Wings Channel_.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats pretty cool they're able to compete together just before ol' dad's retirement.  Sounds like that whole family is hard as woodpecker lips.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 24, 2007)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2007/April/winners.jpg


> FORT BENNING, GA -- April, 22 2007 -- Maj. Liam Collins and Master Sgt. Walt Zajkowski, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, drop from a UH-60 Blackhawk to begin the helocast and swim event of the 2007 Lt. Gen. David E. Grange Best Ranger Competition. Photo by Capt. Kamil Sztalkoper



http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2007/April/best ranger.jpg


> FORT BENNING, Ga.--April 21, 2007--Master Sgt. Walt Zajkowski and Maj. Liam Collins, of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, N.C., show remarkable determination and skill on day three of the Army's Best Ranger Competition. The team finished first at the Camp Darby obstacle course and the Helocast, making them the winners of the 2007 Army Best Ranger Competition. (Photo by David K. Dismuks, Fort Benning Public Affairs)



BTW, I don't have the military channel, only Discovery


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone know if the dad and son team finished?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 24, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Anyone know if the dad and son team finished?



IIRC I read somewhere that they finished 13th.... ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah 13th, see this thread for the listing http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3858


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah-ha!  Thanks Boon.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Apr 24, 2007)

13th? 


Fucking pussies! 






































LMAO - JK! That's fucking hooah - I can only imagine the shit talking that must go on during Thanksgiving, or Christmas or whatever....must be hilarious. I'd hate to be a freaking male civilian done nothing sitting at thier dinner table!


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> 13th?
> 
> 
> Fucking pussies!
> ...



What year did you enter? and yes I'd love to be a Fly on the wall at those Dinners!


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> What year did you enter?



2009


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> 2009



Isn't that the Year with the Giant Ruck? you Know the one,If you arnt Tall enough to see over it you cant enter:eek:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 25, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> LMAO - JK! That's fucking hooah - I can only imagine the shit talking that must go on during Thanksgiving, or Christmas or whatever....must be hilarious. I'd hate to be a freaking male civilian done nothing sitting at thier dinner table!



In my world, I'm the lone Vet, and in the eyes of all my civilian brethern, cousins, brother-in-laws, etc. I'm the one "done nothing" sitting at the dinner table. 

Of course, they all pretty much know that I don't give a crap what they think, so things even out a little bit.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> In my world, I'm the lone Vet, and in the eyes of all my civilian brethern, cousins, brother-in-laws, etc. I'm the one "done nothing" sitting at the dinner table.
> 
> Of course, they all pretty much know that I don't give a crap what they think, so things even out a little bit.



In my Eyes, They don't Measure up to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
let them put that in their pipe and Smoke it, Theirs Like my Right shoulder is a Little Lite. SUA SPONTE my Friend!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> In my Eyes, They don't Measure up to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> let them put that in their pipe and Smoke it, Theirs Like my Right shoulder is a Little Lite. SUA SPONTE my Friend!



Right back at ya', E. It's good to know, if nothing else, that I won't hit my 50th birthday wondering if I should have volunteered for service.

I have a feeling that quite a few out there have that regret. Most of the fools that get exposed for fraudelently presenting themselves as Vets fall into this category.

That father and son are always going to have a great memory, and a decent finish in the competition, to boot.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Right back at ya', E. It's good to know, if nothing else, that I won't hit my 50th birthday wondering if I should have volunteered for service.
> 
> I have a feeling that quite a few out there have that regret. Most of the fools that get exposed for fraudelently presenting themselves as Vets fall into this category.
> 
> That father and son are always going to have a great memory, and a decent finish in the competition, to boot.



In the word's of Bill M, I gota party with you Cowboy.

Not to Hijack any more, they really want you in Indy, G


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> In the word's of Bill M, I gota party with you Cowboy.
> 
> Not to Hijack any more, they really want you in Indy, G



Is that because of that cow, and the time that my friend tried to make it with the cow...? 

I'll see what's up. I didn't hear any reports of mayhem up in Wheeling the other night, so I'm guess you all made it out of the beer hall in one piece.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Is that because of that cow, and the time that my friend tried to make it with the cow...?
> 
> I'll see what's up. I didn't hear any reports of mayhem up in Wheeling the other night, so I'm guess you all made it out of the beer hall in one piece.



All good 2hrs and a few Pints, you were missed!:2c:


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 25, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> I didn't hear any reports of mayhem up in Wheeling the other night, so I'm guess you all made it out of the beer hall in one piece.




That's because I wasn't there....since someone forgot to call me re the AO.  

Just as well, it's a bitch to get bail money on a school night...


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> That's because I wasn't there....since someone forgot to call me re the AO.
> 
> Just as well, it's a bitch to get bail money on a school night...



you were missed as well, and your phone calls out? no!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 25, 2007)

Uhhhhhhh as discussed, your "job" was to call me, my "job" was to show up!  You GW.


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Uhhhhhhh as discussed, your "job" was to call me, my "job" was to show up!  You GW.



Was a  cake supposed to be Involved?  LMAO


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 25, 2007)

Smartass.  :huh?:


----------



## EATIII (Apr 25, 2007)

And Back on Target, At 47 I say "OUTSTANDING SGM"

Now How do I get my son to Join, Better yet How can I get myself to that Level.    I need some CAKE LOL


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll give ya cake you GW!


----------

